# Trash/Dumpster Chute...



## highlife77 (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm getting ready to start a 4 family two story demo..I cant get my dumpster delivered close enough to the building, so I'm looking for some ideas on a trash chute I can build on site . I'm gonna be cutting out about 30+ feet from the house. Any ideas...Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

You can purchase or rent one similar to this one. 

http://www.garlockequip.com/Pro.cfm?SiteID=279&CatID=396

The ones I have used in the past were made of orange fiberglass panels that you fastened together to create individual cylinders. Then you link as many cylinders together as necessary to reach the dumpster from the elevation you are working from.

Ed


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's strange to see this topic pop up when it did. Just yesterday I saw a three story building with very large and very long Sono Tubes coming out of the window down into a dumpster. Sure enough... drywall came sliding right down and into the container. :blink:


----------



## highlife77 (Oct 21, 2005)

I googled it in images yesterday and one guy made one out of a bunch of 32gal trash cans...but I' m thinking more like:blink: some 2x's and some plywood???


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd think about making one out of some 2 x's for sides (depending on how high you want them ) then some 3/4" cdx for the bottom and then put some melamine (1/4") over the 3/4" to give it the slipperyness needed to make the debris slide on down.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

backhoe


----------



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

I once made one out of sheet metal, more a slide than a tube. Scared the sh*t out of anyone walking by when I dumped a pile of plaster down it. :thumbup:


----------

